#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Где взять метту?

## Dr Chomsky

Друзья, помогите, пожалуйста, найти "якорь" вот по какому вопросу: в практике развития метты наткнулся на проблему вовлеченности ума в этот процесс. А именно - упорно не могу найти "привязки" для любящей доброты в образе кого-либо. С близкими, членами семьи получается, а если чуть по-дальше, то включается следующая цепочка: "ну и что по-сути этот (какой-то конкретный) человек (или не человек)? тело? отдельные мысли? чувства? навыки? Так все это на метту не возбуждает. Это, и в траве, и в жучке, и в паучке" А иногда цепочка такая: "метта - всего-лишь мои чувства, ветер, приходит-уходит, что мне в ней?" Думается: "Пусть такой-то достигнет просветления", а потом капАю: "А что в нем достигнет просветления? Что освободится? Что в нем останется после просветления? Ничего? тогда что любить? К чему как-то относиться?" В таком ключе иссякает и то добро, что рождается к близким. В итоге - тягучая пустота. А у опустошенности особая предрасположенность к недоброжелательности и  т.п. Остро нужен совет! Без метты работа стоит! (или мне так кажется...)

----------

Аня Приходящая (22.10.2009), Дима Н. (31.05.2010)

----------


## Huandi

Рассматривание себя и других, как скандхи, это более "высокое" занятие, чем практика метты. (выводы делайте самостоятельно)

----------


## Bagira

Попробуйте четыре безмерных:
1. безмерная любовь,
2. безмерное сострадание ,
3. безмерное сорадование (соучастие),
4. безмерное равностное отношение ко всем живым существам. 

1.Пусть все живые существа обретут счастье и причины для счастья,
2. Пусть все живые существа избавятся от страданий и причин страданий, 
3. Пусть все живые существа не расстаются с блаженством ,в котором нет страданий ,
4. Пусть все живые существа пребудут в беспристрастности ,избавятся от привязанности к близким и ненависти к врагам...

----------

Аня Приходящая (21.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Друзья, помогите, пожалуйста, найти "якорь" вот по какому вопросу: в практике развития метты наткнулся на проблему вовлеченности ума в этот процесс. А именно - упорно не могу найти "привязки" для любящей доброты в образе кого-либо. С близкими, членами семьи получается, а если чуть по-дальше, то включается следующая цепочка: "ну и что по-сути этот (какой-то конкретный) человек (или не человек)? тело? отдельные мысли? чувства? навыки? Так все это на метту не возбуждает. Это, и в траве, и в жучке, и в паучке" А иногда цепочка такая: "метта - всего-лишь мои чувства, ветер, приходит-уходит, что мне в ней?" Думается: "Пусть такой-то достигнет просветления", а потом капАю: "А что в нем достигнет просветления? Что освободится? Что в нем останется после просветления? Ничего? тогда что любить? К чему как-то относиться?" В таком ключе иссякает и то добро, что рождается к близким. В итоге - тягучая пустота. А у опустошенности особая предрасположенность к недоброжелательности и  т.п. Остро нужен совет! Без метты работа стоит! (или мне так кажется...)


Рассмотрите по таким же цепочкам и своих близких и себя (т.е. тех, в отношении кого у вас получается развивать метту). Тогда, может быть, увидите, что разницы между близкими и чуть менее близкими нет. Может быть, поможет такой подход.
Но вообще развитие метты - это очень непросто.

----------

Dr Chomsky (06.08.2009), DraviG (21.10.2009), Аня Приходящая (22.10.2009), Дима Н. (31.05.2010), Кито (06.08.2009), Марина В (04.07.2010)

----------


## Аминадав

Во-первых, если Вы чувствуете метта к близким как ощущение доброты в теле, Вы можете перенести фокус внимания на это ощущение и "направить" его уже на другого человека.

Во-вторых, Вы можете попробовать распространять метта на всех существ ("пусть всем будет хорошо").

В-третьих, Вы можете с добротой метты отнестись к Вашим "мешающим" мыслям. Возможно, после этого они перестанут быть навязчивыми.

В-четвертых, Вы можете отмечать появление таких мыслей, и, после того, как отметили их появление - не думайте их дальше, просто переведите внимание на практику метта.

В-пятых, Вы можете порефлексировать на тему, что действительно хорошо для людей, а что плохо, что является для них счастьем, а что - страданием. Что хорошо для Вас? Что хорошо для них? Как они это чувствуют? Как они изменяются? Как чувствуют страдание? Почему Будда учил, - значит возможно какое-то неиллюзорное улучшение их состояния?

В-шестых, если Вам хорошо удается успокоить мысли каким-то другим способом медитации, можете практиковать его перед развитием метта.

----------

AlekseyE (11.08.2009), Arch (06.08.2009), Dr Chomsky (06.08.2009), Kotovski (06.08.2009), Аня Приходящая (22.10.2009), Дима Н. (31.05.2010), Марина В (04.07.2010)

----------


## Bagira

Любая практика основана на отсечении привязанности к ''эго'' и клешам ,которые порождают неведенье и другие омрачённые состояния ума. В махаяне рекомендуют очистительные медитации с начиткой мантр ....Здесь лучше по возможности спросить у Учителя т.к.  сложно определить самому  причину таких состояний может с вами всё нормально, а вы требуете от себя сразу слишком много, развитие безусловной любви и сострадания процесс длительный, иногда бывают срывы, из за неустойчивости наработанных состояний в медитации, может вам нехватает терпения и обычного понимания самого себя и своих проблем,прежде чем понимать других надо понять самого себя ..

----------

Аня Приходящая (22.10.2009)

----------


## Fat

Попробуйте начать с себя. С развития метты к самому себе со всеми своими неудобными мыслями.

----------


## Юрий К.

Док, позвольте любопытствующему дилетанту два замечания  Во-первых, согласно С.Н.Гоенке, метта-медитация начинается после достижения определенной ... проработки, уровня развития випассаны. 

Во-вторых, научные исследования, результаты которых были опубликованы в амерском аналоге российких докладов академии наук показывают, что ЭЭГ-коррелятом медитации на беспредметном сострадании (оно же в комментах и статье называется любящей добротой, если мне не изменяет память, конечно), т.е. ко всем сразу ( :Smilie: ), у одних из самых продвинутых в мире практиков (тибетских монахов с опытом медитации 10 000 - 40 000 часов) является высокоамплитудный гамма-ритм (около 40 гц).

Поэтому в качестве еще одного варианта достижения сосотояния беспредметной любящей доброты предлагаю вам ( :Smilie: ) перманентно мерять у себя ЭЭГ и как только гамма-ритм начнет зашкаливать - все, вот она любящая доброта сразу ко всем на свете.  :Smilie:  Предполагаю, что содержание мышления при этом не существенно.

----------


## Аминадав

Юрий К., по-моему, по поводу внешних критериев есть некоторая опасность. Во-первых, не факт, что только практика брахма-вихар вызывает такие ритмы. Во-вторых, при состоянии метта без привязанности к этому состоянию и при метта с привязанностью к ней, ритмы будут скорее всего идентичными, хотя результаты таких практик будут отличаться.

----------


## Yeshe

> Друзья, помогите, пожалуйста, найти "якорь" вот по какому вопросу: в практике развития метты наткнулся на проблему вовлеченности ума в этот процесс. А именно - упорно не могу найти "привязки" для любящей доброты в образе кого-либо. С близкими, членами семьи получается, а если чуть по-дальше, то включается следующая цепочка: "ну и что по-сути этот (какой-то конкретный) человек (или не человек)? тело? отдельные мысли? чувства? навыки? Так все это на метту не возбуждает.


 Однажды мне пришлось работать с картинами Питера Брегеля старшего, и это был удивительный опыт. Каждая из его картин просто поражает, над каждой можно думать по много часов, и мне к счастью удалось рассмотреть картины во всех подробностях, которые давали очень хорошие альбомы. Одна из картин зацепила меня сильнее всего - это "Путь на Голгофу". К сожалению любая интернет-репродукция уничтожает все детали, а без них картина - только цветные пятна. http://www.dl.ket.org/webmuseum/wm/p...el/calvary.jpg 
Но если рассмотреть в подробностях, то увидится очень многое. 

Надо сказать, что люди у Брегеля очень внешне некрасивые; на этой картине как-то особенно многолюдно – кто-то дерется, кто-то пляшет, кто-то глазеет, кто-то болтает, торгует, пьет и прочее и прочее... А в самом центре картины – маленький и почти незаметный человек, несущий крест, и вы даже не сразу его увидите в окружении толпы и солдат. Я тогда долго не могла понять – почему главное действие художник отнес так далеко вглубь картины, и зачем он изобразил такую огромную толпу. На первый вопрос отвечать здесь не по теме, а вот на второй... 

Наверное это одно из самых сильных переживаний, испытанных мною в мире искусства, было ощущение, когда я почувствовала ту огромную любовь ко всем этим людям, которых старательно выписывал Брегель. Нет, не ко всем, а к каждому. К уродливым, скандалящим, пьяным, придурковатым, безразличным – к каждому на картине - как будто он рисовал каждого и думал: прости им, ибо не ведают, что творят... Меня тогда накрыло этим чувством, и я долго жила под впечатлением того комка в горле – ни до, ни после не было у меня более сильных ощущений от картин – только от музыки. Наверное только Лакримоза из реквиема Моцарта.

Есть у Босха картина с подобным сюжетом, на которой сладенький Иисус, а вокруг него мерзкие гадкие рожи, и вы физически чувствуете то брезгливое отношение к толпе, которое испытывал художник и предлагал испытать вам. А у Брегеля – совершенно иное, как будто он сделал вас свидетелем и соучастником своего чувства - любовь и боль, сострадание. Ведь это не секрет, что художник всегда ассоциирует себя с Иисусом, когда его рисует - и он испытывал чувство любви к распинающим его.

Я с тех пор смотрю на мир, на людей немного через эту картину - через ее чувства, хотя не всегда получается.

Я не люблю все эти заграничные слова – метта, бодхичитта – скажите просто любовь и сострадание, боль за каждого, ведь им еще столько страдать и страдать в колесе сансары... и постарайтесь найти в каждом человеке, что можно полюбить...

----------

Dr Chomsky (10.08.2009), Jani (20.10.2009), Palmo (05.11.2009), Алекс С (03.09.2010), Аминадав (07.08.2009), Аня Приходящая (22.10.2009), Дима Чабсунчин (07.08.2009), Кумо (07.08.2009), Марина В (04.07.2010), Сергей А (18.09.2009), Эрци (09.12.2009), Этэйла (10.08.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> "ну и что по-сути этот (какой-то конкретный) человек (или не человек)? тело? отдельные мысли? чувства? навыки? Так все это на метту не возбуждает.


Быть может вы додумываете, а не воспринимаете. Я бы посоветовал вам смотреть не на людей, но сперва на себя как на "тело, отдельные мысли, чувства" и т.д. Потому что что-то мне подсказывает, что даже отдаленный "привкус" анатты значительно счищает любую черствость и недоброжелательность с объекта, что само по себе является условием для метты. И если я ее правильно понимаю,то это свободное, легкое и потому весьма душевное, искреннее и весьма благожелательное отношение как таковое, а не импульс возникающий только при контакте с объектом. Как смотрите ночью на звездное небо, так и на людей смотрите. Когда вы от них ничего не ждете, и не боитесь их ожиданий, тогда ваше отношение свободно. А когда вы свободны, тогда нет преград для доброжелательности и всех остальных брахмавихар.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Юрий К., по-моему, по поводу внешних критериев есть некоторая опасность. Во-первых, не факт, что только практика брахма-вихар вызывает такие ритмы.


Конечно, не только, т.к. гамма-ритм существует в мозгу любого человека и млекопитающего. Но это-то как раз важно и интересно, т.к. показывает естественность процесса, его принципиальную доступность всем и без всякой спецподготовки. :Smilie:  Кроме этого, имхо, любящая доброта ко всем ощущающим должна быть им в каком-то смысле понятна, т.е. "резонировать" на глубоком уровне с их существованием.

К сожалению, не видел как отвечают специалисты на вопрос - почему именно гамма-ритм связан с глубокой медитацией на безобъектном сострадании. Мне очень симпатична такая идея. В вузовские учебники по психофизиологии входит модель сознания Крика-Коха, которые, прекрасно понимая всю сложность обнаружения нейрофизиологических коррелятов сознания, тем не менее предположили, что они связаны с резонансом ряда нейронных структур на частоте 40 герц (входит в диапазон гамма-ритма). Кроме всего прочего (связана с вниманием, памятью)  именно эту частоту генерит кошка, созерцающая мышку и готовая к прыжку. Вот этот момент, мне кажется, очень важным! Кошка просто обожает мышку. :Smilie: 




> Во-вторых, при состоянии метта без привязанности к этому состоянию и при метта с привязанностью к ней, ритмы будут скорее всего идентичными, хотя результаты таких практик будут отличаться.


Этот вопрос никто не изучал, поэтому не стоит делать преждевременные выводы.

----------


## Tiop

Почему речь идёт о "безобъектном сострадании"? В Тхераваде такого, кажется, нет, а речь идёт о _безграничном_ сострадании. Безобъектное как раз может быть с гамма-ритмами, так как сосредотачиваться безобъектно это что-то граничащее с трансовыми полубессознательными состояниями, в которых, как и в состояниях сродных со сном, и проявляется гамма-активность.

----------


## Lyykfi

> Друзья, помогите, пожалуйста, найти "якорь" вот по какому вопросу: в практике развития метты наткнулся на проблему вовлеченности ума в этот процесс. А именно - упорно не могу найти "привязки" для любящей доброты в образе кого-либо. С близкими, членами семьи получается, а если чуть по-дальше, то включается следующая цепочка: "ну и что по-сути этот (какой-то конкретный) человек (или не человек)? тело? отдельные мысли? чувства? навыки? Так все это на метту не возбуждает. Это, и в траве, и в жучке, и в паучке" А иногда цепочка такая: "метта - всего-лишь мои чувства, ветер, приходит-уходит, что мне в ней?" Думается: "Пусть такой-то достигнет просветления", а потом капАю: "А что в нем достигнет просветления? Что освободится? Что в нем останется после просветления? Ничего? тогда что любить? К чему как-то относиться?" В таком ключе иссякает и то добро, что рождается к близким. В итоге - тягучая пустота. А у опустошенности особая предрасположенность к недоброжелательности и  т.п. Остро нужен совет! Без метты работа стоит! (или мне так кажется...)


Мне лично метту помогает развивать жалость.

Когда понимаешь, что какой-то человек не гад негодяй живёт в своё удовольствие, а тоже страдающее существо которое состарится, будет болеть и умрёт, желания злиться или обижаться становиться меньше.

Не важно что от него останется или не останется после просветления, важно что ему сейчас плохо.

Метод не претендует на универсальность, само собой.  :Smilie:

----------

AlekseyE (11.08.2009), Zom (09.08.2009), Марина В (04.07.2010), Читтадхаммо (09.08.2009)

----------


## Bagira

> Мне лично метту помогает развивать жалость.
> 
> Когда понимаешь, что какой-то человек не гад негодяй живёт в своё удовольствие, а тоже страдающее существо которое состарится, будет болеть и умрёт, желания злиться или обижаться становиться меньше.
> 
> Не важно что от него останется или не останется после просветления, важно что ему сейчас плохо.
> 
> Метод не претендует на универсальность, само собой.


Каждый человек изначально обладает Природой Будды, которя сокрыта из за неведенья, надо помогать из этой мотивации, отсекая привязанности к эго  и неведенью....

----------


## Lyykfi

> Каждый человек изначально обладает Природой Будды, которя сокрыта из за неведенья, надо помогать из этой мотивации, отсекая привязанности к эго  и неведенью....


ИМХО Надо помогать прежде всего с той мотивации которая эффективна для данного конкретного человека.

----------


## Bagira

> ИМХО Надо помогать прежде всего с той мотивации которая эффективна для данного конкретного человека.


Каждый поступает как удобно ,но жалость отличается от сострадание т.к. сострадание это понимание происходящего процесса на уровне кармы, а жалость просто эмоция которая может обидеть человека  ...

----------


## Lyykfi

> Каждый поступает как удобно ,но жалость отличается от сострадание т.к. сострадание это понимание происходящего процесса, а жалость просто эмоция которая может обидеть человека  ...


Да, жалость это эмоция которая является инструментом.
У некоторых она может обидеть, согласен, значит такому человек следует пользоваться другим инструментом.

----------

Bagira (11.08.2009)

----------


## Dr Chomsky

Друзья, большое спасибо всем, кто откликнулся. На данном этапе переносить добро не получается, но фиксировать его удается. Как  мне кажется, наибольший эффект дает работа вне часов медитации, просто "отмечание" метты в течение дня, ум к этому привыкает и не скачет во время медитации как прежде. Ловим метту дальше  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

Особенно в течении дня хорошо искать такие "объекты" на которых метта легко возникает, и запоминать и "объекты" и сами ситуации. Это помогает во время медитации.

----------

Dr Chomsky (17.08.2009), Аминадав (17.08.2009), Аня Приходящая (22.10.2009), Марина В (04.07.2010)

----------


## Dr Chomsky

Интересный феномен: в моей практике становится правилом исчезновение из области внимания объектов, по отношению к которым метта переживалась вначале. Остается только тягучий, мирный и светлый оттенок этого чувства. Сейчас мне не так часто удается глубоко пережить доброту, но вместе с тем, тот факт, что она возникает уже без объектов меня почему-то очень радует. Также, отсутствие серьезных результатов в этой практике меня перестало беспокоить, стало как-то "надежно". Это добрый плод?

----------

Аня Приходящая (22.10.2009), Марина В (04.07.2010)

----------


## Zom

Надо проверить это в раздражающей обстановке и сразу станет ясно -)

----------

Аня Приходящая (22.10.2009), Марина В (04.07.2010)

----------


## Dr Chomsky

Порог раздражительности повысился. В целом, достаточно устойчивое состояние. Я часто бываю доволен собой в этом вопросе.

----------


## Топпер

> Интересный феномен: в моей практике становится правилом исчезновение из области внимания объектов, по отношению к которым метта переживалась вначале. Остается только тягучий, мирный и светлый оттенок этого чувства. Сейчас мне не так часто удается глубоко пережить доброту, но вместе с тем, тот факт, что она возникает уже без объектов меня почему-то очень радует. Также, отсутствие серьезных результатов в этой практике меня перестало беспокоить, стало как-то "надежно". Это добрый плод?


Развитие метты - тонкий момент. Очень легко впасть в прелесть. В умиление. Когда за метту принимается эмоциональная накачка. Судя по вашему описанию, у вас вроде бы идёт в нужном русле (хотя, было бы странно, если бы при вашей профессии вы впали бы в прелесть  :Smilie:   )

----------

Dr Chomsky (20.10.2009), Zom (20.10.2009), Аня Приходящая (22.10.2009), Марина В (04.07.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Когда Вы вспоминаете все страдания и мучения, которые когда либо испытывали, Вы можете в каждый момент обнаружить, что кто-то еще испытывает те же самые страдания и мучения. В этом нет никакой личности или безличности. Просто кого-то терзает ситуация, в которой он находится. Всегда есть много мест, где существа особенно страдают. Памятование о непрерывных страданиях бесчисленных существ и есть взращивание метты.

----------

Dr Chomsky (21.10.2009), Аня Приходящая (22.10.2009), Марина В (04.07.2010), Сергей А (20.10.2009)

----------


## Dr Chomsky

> Когда Вы вспоминаете все страдания и мучения, которые когда либо испытывали, Вы можете *в каждый момент обнаружить, что кто-то еще испытывает те же самые страдания и мучения.* В этом нет никакой личности или безличности. Просто кого-то терзает ситуация, в которой он находится. Всегда есть много мест, где существа особенно страдают. Памятование о непрерывных страданиях бесчисленных существ и есть взращивание метты.


Да, я погружался в эту тему, но к ней у меня много лишних вопросов типа "как я обнаруживаю, что кто-то страдает?" в данный момент - это мое предположение, домысел, знание. Эта весьма опосредованная картинка действительно лишена личности, т.к. это все происходит в моем уме, моей личности, мир наизнанку... и .тд. Поэтому я потихоньку, без мегаломанических мотивов и критических нагрузок просто встречаю добро... Ведь если рефлексировать в режиме здесь-и-сейчас, то и результат здешний и теперешний.

----------


## Аминадав

Здравствуйте, доктор!

- Интересный феномен: в моей практике становится правилом исчезновение из области внимания объектов, по отношению к которым метта переживалась вначале. Остается только тягучий, мирный и светлый оттенок этого чувства. Сейчас мне не так часто удается глубоко пережить доброту, но вместе с тем, тот факт, что она возникает уже без объектов меня почему-то очень радует.

Я думаю, что можно взять несколько критериев того, успешно ли развивается практика доброжелательности. Например:
1) углубляется ли самадхи в рамках этой практики? (меньше помех? больше стабильности? внимание свободно или сужено? появляются ли факторы джхан?)
2) как изменяются намерения, с которыми Вы действуете в отношении других людей и животных?
3) становится ли легче общаться с разными людьми и улучшаются ли отношения с ними?

И по этим критериям можно оценить, какой вариант практики метта наиболее полезен в данный момент.

У меня, например, получалось, что если поддерживаешь внимание на ощущениях метта, и не уделяешь внимание пожеланиям добра кому-либо, то постепенно переходишь на "подкормку" этих приятных чувств. Сначала это дает некоторую энергию и неплохое сосредоточение, но потом привязываешься к этим чувствам, и практика постепенно ухудшается по приведенным критериям.

- Также, отсутствие серьезных результатов в этой практике меня перестало беспокоить, стало как-то "надежно".

А как Вы думаете, какие результаты серьезные?

----------

Dr Chomsky (20.10.2009), Zom (21.10.2009), Марина В (04.07.2010)

----------


## Dr Chomsky

> З
> Я думаю, что можно взять несколько критериев того, успешно ли развивается практика доброжелательности. Например:
> 1) углубляется ли самадхи в рамках этой практики? (меньше помех? больше стабильности? внимание свободно или сужено? появляются ли факторы джхан?)
> 2) как изменяются намерения, с которыми Вы действуете в отношении других людей и животных?
> 3) становится ли легче общаться с разными людьми и улучшаются ли отношения с ними?


Спасибо! По всем вопросам есть масса нюансов, но в целом - ответы утвердительные.

Серьезными результатами я считаю высокую скорость наступления и глубину переживания метты, позволяющие вызывать ее в любой момент, удерживать на приличном уровне вне зависимости от внешних факторов.

----------

Аня Приходящая (22.10.2009)

----------


## Бо

Па Аук Саядо. Практика развития доброты (метта-бхавана)




> 1.8 Метта сутта "Дружелюбие"
> 
> 
> 142. Вот, что следует исполнить тому, кто ищет здесь доброго, кто жаждет своему духу покоя: пусть будет он прямодушен и бодр, совестлив и кроток в речи, уступчив, не горд.
> 
> 143. Пусть он идет своим путем, успокоенный, не отягощенный заботами, с утихшими чувствами, с окрепшею мудростью, не надменный, не жадный.
> 
> 144. Пусть он никогда даже и не подумает что-либо такое, за что бы могли упрекнуть его мудрые... Да будут счастливы все существа, да живут все они в радости и довольстве!
> 
> ...


Доктор, мне непонятно, в чем Ваша сложность, вы никогда не были счастливым? Неужели так трудно желать другим счастья? Имхо, единственная сложность в практике метты  -  это помнить о ней в самые сложные моменты жизни.

----------

Dr Chomsky (21.10.2009), DraviG (05.11.2009), Pema Sonam (21.10.2009), Аня Приходящая (22.10.2009), Марина В (04.07.2010), Ната (21.10.2009), Сергей А (21.10.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Серьезными результатами я считаю высокую скорость наступления и глубину переживания метты, позволяющие вызывать ее в любой момент, удерживать на приличном уровне вне зависимости от внешних факторов.


А мне вот кажется, что серьёзный результат метты - это так скажем... доброжелательность [желание добра], осуществляемая на деле, а не в качестве некой собственной переживаемой _эмоции_. 

Например, Аджан Чаа говорил, что мол, не смотрите, что иногда я могу казаться грубоватым и жёстким по отношению к вам [монахам и ученикам], каждое моё действие на деле исходит из искреннего желания вам добра.

Вот это мне кажется и есть реальный глубокий результат метты. Искреннее устремление делать (и само делание!) другим благо - даже тогда, когда ты находишься в раздражительности. Я это постоянно замечаю в примере взаимоотношений матери и ребёнка. Мать может быть очень недовольна [например, поведением ребёнка в данный момент или даже временной период], но при этом даже в этом недовольном состоянии она делает и продолжает делать для него благо.

А метта в качестве эмоции... ну это надо проверять с вышеуказанным. Саша задал хорошие вопросы для этой проверки. И опять же - если будет привязанность к тому, "чтобы такая эмоция была" - это будет первым шагом к той самой "прелести" - пусть даже утончённой. Так не долго начать постоянно конструировать для себя очередную "маску", которую хочется всё время носить. Эдакую "маску доброты". "Я-Добрый". Это практика становления "я", а не прозрения в безличность.

----------

Dr Chomsky (21.10.2009), DraviG (05.11.2009), Palmo (06.11.2009), Pema Sonam (21.10.2009), Аня Приходящая (22.10.2009), Марина В (04.07.2010), Ната (21.10.2009), Сергей А (21.10.2009)

----------


## Dr Chomsky

Уважаемый *Zom*, со всем полностью согласен, так и должно быть. Но сама практика - процесс творческий, требующая гармоничного отношения. И для меня сейчас очень важно вселить именно эмоциональную составляющую в уже привычные для меня акты "принесения добра и несотворения зла". Я отмечаю, что при появлении метты мои действия по отношению к окружающим обретают целостность и взвешенность, так важные для них вещи. И, честно говоря, мне порой просто сложно отделить свою удовлетворенность процессом от истинной для них пользы. Нет разницы векторов. Такие вот дела.

----------


## Dr Chomsky

Мне очень важны ваши отзывы. Работаю дальше.

----------

DraviG (05.11.2009), Zom (21.10.2009), Аминадав (22.10.2009)

----------


## DraviG

> Друзья, помогите, пожалуйста, найти "якорь" вот по какому вопросу: в практике развития метты наткнулся на проблему вовлеченности ума в этот процесс. А именно - упорно не могу найти "привязки" для любящей доброты в образе кого-либо. С близкими, членами семьи получается, а если чуть по-дальше, то включается следующая цепочка: "ну и что по-сути этот (какой-то конкретный) человек (или не человек)? тело? отдельные мысли? чувства? навыки? Так все это на метту не возбуждает. Это, и в траве, и в жучке, и в паучке" А иногда цепочка такая: "метта - всего-лишь мои чувства, ветер, приходит-уходит, что мне в ней?" Думается: "Пусть такой-то достигнет просветления", а потом капАю: "А что в нем достигнет просветления? Что освободится? Что в нем останется после просветления? Ничего? тогда что любить? К чему как-то относиться?" В таком ключе иссякает и то добро, что рождается к близким. В итоге - тягучая пустота. А у опустошенности особая предрасположенность к недоброжелательности и  т.п. Остро нужен совет! Без метты работа стоит! (или мне так кажется...)


Странно.
Я наверное что-то не так делаю.

Но я не понимаю, как можно практиковать метту и одновременно с этим наблюдать конструированное умом.

На моем опыте, как только я начинаю анализировать - я прекращаю практику метты. Никак иначе(

Но в момент практики ничего нет. 

В этом наши опыты похожи, как я понимаю, раз вы не можете найти якорь.

У меня его как-то тоже нет. А он нужен?)))


Мне всегда казалось, что в этом и смысл метты. не погрязнуть в конструированном не быть захваченным им.

А когда мы раскладываем мир интеллектом на части это конструирование...
Это уже не метта будет а самовнушение... "это не собака это курица!".
Т.е. наделение чего-то... конструированного умом.. объекта который мы воспринимаем как-то... какими-то свойствами. 


Иными словами я вижу объект. И направляю на него практику метты. Как только метта начинается все.. объект рассыпается. Никакого якоря быть не может, по моему. 

Якорь означал бы укорененность в сконструированном. 

Хотя я могу делать все не так)
Т.е. иными словами я не столько отвечаю, сколько сам рассказываю свой опыт и спрашиваю, что я не так делаю))))))

Т.е. вот я допустим вижу человека, который мне неприятен. Ловлю себя на том, что вовлечен. Начинаю метту. И на этом все. 
Все, во что я был вовлечен вдруг прерывается. Объект становится каким-то аморфным... безликим. 
Как если бы какой-то предмет был очень скользким и его невозможно было бы взять. Как не ухватись. Не происходит никакого цепляния к нему.. я больше не вижу уродства в его лице... не вижу чего-то неприятного, что видел...  (конечно с натуральными уродами врятли я успею вообще осознать, что испытываю негатив, слишком сильно буду вовлечен и пропущу момент) 

Что я делаю не так? Помогите пожалуйста разобраться.


Если ответить на критерии выше:
1) углубляется ли самадхи в рамках этой практики? 
Да, причем мощно. Правда кратковременно. Именно в рамках практики.



(меньше помех? больше стабильности? 
Да вроде вообще нет.
Стабильность - смотря в каком контексте. В этом состоянии чувствую себя достаточно устойчиво. 
Однако само состояние не сказать, что стабильное, нуждается в поддержании. И часто не получается поддерживать длительное время.


внимание свободно или сужено? 
Сужено. При расширении состояние теряется. не свободно это точно.

появляются ли факторы джхан?)
А вот здесь уточнить можно? Что именно? 


2) как изменяются намерения, с которыми Вы действуете в отношении других людей и животных?
Сложно ответить. Т.к. не могу точно сказать что повлияло на намерение. 
3) становится ли легче общаться с разными людьми и улучшаются ли отношения с ними?
Становится. Но опять же... что причина, сказать сложно. В какой степени на это влияет метта, а в какой практика нравственности.
Хотя закономерность есть - эти две вещи друг другу помогают совершенно точно.

Я болен да?)))

----------


## Dr Chomsky

Уважаемый *DraviG*, если я правильно понял из контекста Вашего сообщения, то вопрос адресован и мне. У меня есть пара мыслей последнего времени, но уж очень не хочется устраивать "хоровод слепых". Уверен, более опытные друзья нам помогут с советом. Подождем. 

Про болен/не болен пошутили? Если нет - выбросить это из головы срочно!

PS. Мне очень помогает книга Бханте Вималарамси Руководство по медитации любящей доброты (Метта) - частенько перечитываю перед и после (не спеша и с углублением)
Ссылка тут:  http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/vimetta.htm

----------

Марина В (04.07.2010), Ната (05.11.2009)

----------


## DraviG

> Уважаемый *DraviG*, если я правильно понял из контекста Вашего сообщения, то вопрос адресован и мне. У меня есть пара мыслей последнего времени, но уж очень не хочется устраивать "хоровод слепых". Уверен, более опытные друзья нам помогут с советом. Подождем. 
> 
> Про болен/не болен пошутили? Если нет - выбросить это из головы срочно!
> 
> PS. Мне очень помогает книга Бханте Вималарамси Руководство по медитации любящей доброты (Метта) - частенько перечитываю перед и после (не спеша и с углублением)
> Ссылка тут:  http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/vimetta.htm


Да и вам тоже=)
Про болен, да пошутил=)

А за книгу спасибо. Пару указания оказались очень кстати. 
Видимо я просто не направлял ее никуда.  :Confused: 
Успокаивался на том, что мне то хорошо.. ну и .. и все)))

----------


## Dr Chomsky

В практике наступают отчетливые моменты, когда озвученные мысли (внутренние слова) исчезают совсем. Их исчезновение сопровождается ощущением более глубоко пребывания в  "здесь  и теперь" и мощной волной метты. Такие эпизоды длятся по 10-20 мин и по несколько раз за сессию. Нельзя сказать, что мыслей нет, но есть мысленное осознание без мысли-слова. Вербальное оформление переживаний становится ненужным - они как бы и так есть. Например, для "отметки" тактильного феномена, вклинившегося в сферу осознания использовать вербальный маяк "почесалось" становится совсем не нужно.  Он (этот феномен) и так хорошо "виден" во всей полноте в начале, середине и в конце. Меня такие моменты субъективно ободряют, т.к. уровень осознания  и непрерывность внимания растут с небывалой скоростью. С другой стороны, при счете вдохов и выдохов по схеме1\1 2\2 3\3 4\4 1\1 2\2 3\3 - 5\5 - 6\6 - -10\10 такое состояние абсолютного вербального штиля счет циклам дыхания в прежнем "вербальном режиме" вести не позволяет. 

Эта неоднозначная ситуация производит некоторое смущение.

Друзья, дайте, пожалуйста, совет. Мне нужно знать "где я". Спасибо.

----------

Pema Sonam (24.11.2009), Zom (24.11.2009)

----------


## Zom

Соврешенно верно. Чем глубже медитация, тем более утончёнными становятся мысли, иногда мыслеконструирование может прекратиться вовсе. 

Когда медитация действительно достигла определённой глубины, то наступает ощущение, когда "размышление" представляется достаточно грубым процессом и отсутствие размышлений видится как более приятное пребывание здесь-и-сейчас.

Согласно текстам, полное прекращение относительно грубой мыслительной деятельности (вачча - речь) наступает при достижении 1 джханы. При достижении второй джханы исчезают "движетельные" умственные факторы, которые формируют мысли - витакка и вичара.
(см. Рахогата сутту и Камабху сутту)

Если ум начинает успокаиваться и видит упражнение "счёта" (1-1, 2-2, 3-3 т.д) достаточно грубым, его нужно отбросить, иначе ум опять впадёт в состояние возбужденности. 

Самое важное - постоянно проверять - наличествует ли яркая острая осознанность того, что происходит или нет - иначе можно чрезмерно углубиться в сосредточение и потерять осознанность - это будет некий полусон-полутранс, что неправильно.

----------

Dr Chomsky (24.11.2009), Pema Sonam (24.11.2009), Аминадав (25.11.2009), Марина В (04.07.2010)

----------


## Dr Chomsky

Именно полусна-полутранса и остерегаюсь путем развития метты. Включаю практику метты в каждую сессию вначале и в конце, т.к. в ее присутствии связь с здесь-и-теперь не затухает, а растет.

----------

Zom (24.11.2009)

----------


## Dr Chomsky

Подскажите, как удалять свои же сообщения?

----------

Zom (24.11.2009)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Все не так как вы написали в начале. И вопрос не такой легкий как показалось.

----------


## Dr Chomsky

to *Доржик*: не совсем понятно, что вы имели ввиду. Если можно - подробнее. спасибо.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Первый шаг это признание перерождений. Затем из этого следует что все жс были мне папой или мамой когда-то и тогда в то время они были ко мне очень добры. Сейчас есть то время когда у меня есть какие-то небольшие силы, когда я могу что-то для них что-то хорошее сделать, вернуть им их доброту. Это кратко но есть более пространные медитации.

----------


## Raudex

Вдруг задался вопросом: Вот метта, то есть дружелюбие, сижу я например на полу и  желаю всем добра, допустим желается успешно, дейвстительно искренне пожелал, себе, и всем прочим вплоть до хреновеньких лиц.
И подумалось мне - а должен ли я по отношению к этим последним делать какое добро или всетаки как встану с пола можно про них забыть, продолжать избегать их общества, леденцами их не угощать и прикурить не давать?

----------


## Топпер

Добром в их отношении будет неделания и нежелания им зла. 
На первых порах этого более чем достаточно. Мы не можем спасти каждого. Тем более не обладая мудростью.
Кому мы можем помочь реально - тем можно помочь. Но замахиваться на неподъёмное - нет смысла.

----------

Raudex (28.11.2009), Марина В (04.07.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> Добром в их отношении будет неделания и нежелания им зла. 
> На первых порах этого более чем достаточно. Мы не можем спасти каждого. Тем более не обладая мудростью.
> Кому мы можем помочь реально - тем можно помочь. Но замахиваться на неподъёмное - нет смысла.


Со злом то всё понятно, но как быть с нежеланием делать добро? Просто если например не хочется вообще думать и взаимодейсвтвовать с тем или иным несимпатичным мне человеком. Надо ли как то заниматься этим своим чувсвтвом несимпатии или лучше сосредоточится на чём то дургом, например на помощи сущесвам симпатичным мне. Реально вопрос то совсем не прост.

----------


## Zom

Нежелания делать зло в принципе достаточно. Наличие неимоверно развитого дружелюбия не является обязательным для достижения ниббаны. 

Другой вопрос, что развитие доболжелательности является катализатором очищения ума, поскольку напрямую вымывает злобу (сюда же включаем раздражение, недовольство и т.д. - вообщем "досу" - один из трёх главных ядов).

А насчёт того, что я мол практикую метту, а выхожу на улицу и готов морду бить - так это.. практика значит либо не получается, либо слишком поверхностная. Есть сутта, где Будда об этом упоминает.

----------

Raudex (28.11.2009), Марина В (04.07.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Со злом то всё понятно, но как быть с нежеланием делать добро? Просто если например не хочется вообще думать и взаимодейсвтвовать с тем или иным несимпатичным мне человеком. Надо ли как то заниматься этим своим чувсвтвом несимпатии или лучше сосредоточится на чём то дургом, например на помощи сущесвам симпатичным мне. Реально вопрос то совсем не прост.


В таких случаях, думаю, что нужно по силам брать задачи. Скажем преодолеть лёгкую недоброжелательность и оказать помощь можно. А с сильной вряд ли сразу получится. Тут, наверное, лучше развивать через помощь нейтральным, симпатичным и чуть-чуть неприятным.

----------

Raudex (28.11.2009), Аминадав (28.11.2009), Марина В (04.07.2010)

----------


## Аминадав

> Вдруг задался вопросом: Вот метта, то есть дружелюбие, сижу я например на полу и  желаю всем добра, допустим желается успешно, дейвстительно искренне пожелал, себе, и всем прочим вплоть до хреновеньких лиц.
> И подумалось мне - а должен ли я по отношению к этим последним делать какое добро или всетаки как встану с пола можно про них забыть, продолжать избегать их общества, леденцами их не угощать и прикурить не давать?


Я думаю, что тут критерии - готовность помочь им (не важно, реализуется она или нет) и то, что при мыслях о них или встречах с ними возникает меньше отторжения / раздражения или еще чего-то такого.




> Надо ли как то заниматься этим своим чувсвтвом несимпатии или лучше сосредоточится на чём то дургом, например на помощи сущесвам симпатичным мне. Реально вопрос то совсем не прост.


Наверное, тут можно спросить себя, что из этого принесет в практике больше пользы - в краткосрочном и долгосрочном периоде.

----------

Марина В (04.07.2010)

----------


## Raudex

Видно что уважаемые комрады не видят всю массу подвохов которые таит в себе систематическое дружелюбие)))))



> Наверное, тут можно спросить себя, что из этого принесет в практике больше пользы - в краткосрочном и долгосрочном периоде.


Вот именно такие вопросы задаваемые самому себе и создают , ну по крайней мере у меня, массу разночтений и, как следствие, сметение и беспокойство, и только подпитывают нерешительность. Как и во всех случаях когда надо сравнивать, сопоставлять "про" и "контра". 
Я не могу ручаться что достаточно мудр, что не предвзят, а аргументы всегда будут многослойны, за какими то явными признаками доброго, благого дела, будет прятаться личная выгода, хочш-нихочш.
Да и собсвенно оформленное решение что мол "так лучше и полезнее чем этак" не всегда могу принять,  я в большей степений человек эмоционального склада, а не аналитического. Вывод будет сделан, а поступок будет другой, а потом конечно же будут угрызения, и так всегда.

Вот интересный пример (может я его уже и приводил): Сижу я в метро, заходит старуха, что я могу сделать?
уступить место? супер, бабка будет рада, народ подумает вокруг - да, настоящий орёл, моему самолюбию это будет переть, хотя налицо дело в общем то благое = бабка сядет, её старушечьему организму будет полегче.

Однако если порасуждать, поечму именно я встаю, может тинейджер рядом тоже хотел встать, а я его опередил и теперь ему придётся уступать место не старушке а толстой старшей бухглалтерше, которая так сильно отъелась что ей трудно стоять... 
строго говоря мне вовсе не надо бы садиться, тогда с одной стороны не будет подпитываться эго, бабка решит свои вопросы сама, без моего участия, но с другой благого дела уже вроде как и не будет.
Стало быть ты как - либо надо садиться либо не надо и бабка вроде как и непричём и метта направленная в сторону бабки тоже? Я сажусь не чтоб встать потом для бабки, а что б дать отых моему седалищу, так...

Когда я сижу и задаю себе вопрос встать или не встать, я думаю: а почему не пойти дальше, не встать и потом не отдать бабке, ну например свой доширак, можно всю сумку с продуками, или лучше даже все наличные, что есть на кармане. Это будет отличное дело. Или например отдать наличные не бабке, а всем людям в вагоне, или , чего уж там, пойти раздать всё имущество, завещать также свои внутренние органы и в довершение всего, не зарезать себя аккуратно, что б эти органы не успели разрушиться всякими церозами...
Посильно ли это? Ещё бы, вполне посильно, не требует какой то тренеровки, совершенствования умений, изучения теоретической базы и решается на раз...
Однако я так не делаю, а значит, в сущности, я - эгоист.

----------

Zom (29.11.2009)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Видно что уваые комрады не видят всю массу подвохов которые таит в себе систематическое дружелюбие)))))
> 
> 
> Когда я сижу и задаю себе вопрос встать или не встать, я думаю: а почему не пойти дальше, не встать и потом не отдать бабке, ну например свой доширак


Омайгад, как всё накручено и усложнено! 
Увидел бабку - встань. Зачем идти дальше? Всё равно весь вагон и всех ЖС дошираком не обеспечишь.

----------

Zom (29.11.2009), Марина В (04.07.2010), Сергей А (30.11.2009)

----------


## Dr Chomsky

> Вот интересный пример (может я его уже и приводил): Сижу я в метро, заходит старуха, что я могу сделать?
> уступить место?


А что Вы *хотите* сделать? Может быть Вам посмотреть на свои истинные мотивы? Тогда и рассуждать дальше не придется  :Wink: 

PS. Что страшного случится, если Вы будете делать то, чего Вам хочется и не делать того, чего не хочется? (в рамках приведенного примера)

----------


## Raudex

> А что Вы *хотите* сделать? Может быть Вам посмотреть на свои истинные мотивы? Тогда и рассуждать дальше не придется 
> PS. Что страшного случится, если Вы будете делать то, чего Вам хочется и не делать того, чего не хочется? (в рамках приведенного примера)


Ну из вышеизложенного ведь ясно что желания мои в данный момент многослойны, я хочу помочь бабке, хочу также и посидеть, потому что устал и у меня болит спина и вообще депрессиия, а также хочу множество других вещей, например съесть свой доширак, и это желание настолько например меня заполняет что я вовсе не вижу бабку (не хочу видеть). Или например я думаю что если например бабка сейчас умрёт и переродится Индрой - это было бы неплохо, а мне не пришлось бы вставать. Все эти мотивы по своему истинные. И про каждое можно сказать "да я этого хочу"

Я утрирую, пытаюсь показать что ситуации зачастую сложнее чем кажуться на первый взгляд, а рефлексии могут завести пёс знает куда.

----------

Zom (29.11.2009), Марина В (04.07.2010)

----------


## Zom

Володя, твои посты всегда создают у меня отличнейшее настроение - раздел анекдотов просто отдыхает -))))))

----------

Pema Sonam (30.11.2009), Raudex (29.11.2009), Марина В (04.07.2010)

----------


## Zom

По сабжу - Кайо правильно всё говорит - не надо усложнять неусложняемое -)
Есть конкретная ситуация, в ней надо конкретно (правильно) поступить. Чтобы поступить правильно, не требуется создавать чрезмерно запутанные расклады - достаточно просто увидеть бабку и встать - и перестать думать над этой ситуацией. То же самое и во всех остальных случаях.

Другой вопрос - если ты не знаешь - правильно ли поступаешь или неправильно. Но на то и учение Будды - чтобы знать "что такое хорошо, а что такое плохо" -)

----------

Марина В (04.07.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Вот интересный пример (может я его уже и приводил): Сижу я в метро, заходит старуха, что я могу сделать?
> уступить место? супер, бабка будет рада, народ подумает вокруг - да, настоящий орёл, моему самолюбию это будет переть, хотя налицо дело в общем то благое = бабка сядет, её старушечьему организму будет полегче.
> 
> Однако если порасуждать, поечму именно я встаю, может тинейджер рядом тоже хотел встать, а я его опередил и теперь ему придётся уступать место не старушке а толстой старшей бухглалтерше, которая так сильно отъелась что ей трудно стоять... 
> строго говоря мне вовсе не надо бы садиться, тогда с одной стороны не будет подпитываться эго, бабка решит свои вопросы сама, без моего участия, но с другой благого дела уже вроде как и не будет.
> Стало быть ты как - либо надо садиться либо не надо и бабка вроде как и непричём и метта направленная в сторону бабки тоже? Я сажусь не чтоб встать потом для бабки, а что б дать отых моему седалищу, так...
> 
> Когда я сижу и задаю себе вопрос встать или не встать.


Ещё можно тинейджера за шиворот поднять со словами: "вот, молодёжь пошла! Старость не уважают"  :Big Grin:

----------

Raudex (29.11.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Если серьёзно: в тех случаях, когда есть возможность встать - лучше встать. Но если  чувствуете, что например вам действительно плохо, можно и не встать.

----------

Ersh (29.11.2009), Zom (29.11.2009), Аминадав (30.11.2009), Марина В (04.07.2010)

----------


## Сергей А

> Наличие неимоверно развитого дружелюбия не является обязательным для достижения ниббаны.


Не знаю, конечно, что Вы понимаете под дружелюбием, но все равно не согласен. Враги - наши лучшие учителя в плане метты. И раствориться в ниббане можно только от безграничной любви ко всему окружающему.

Или это Махаяна? :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Или это Махаяна?


Скорее эзотерия

----------


## Сергей А

> Скорее эзотерия


Хорошо. Тогда подтвердите Ваши слова об отсутствии необходимости наличия развитого дружелюбия для достижения ниббаны. Словами Будды желательно.

----------


## Zom

Читайте.. -)

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Марина В (04.07.2010), Сергей А (01.12.2009)

----------


## Аминадав

Кстати, есть сутта, где один из учеников Будды учил умирающего брахмана брахма-вихарам, и тот после смерти переродился богом. Будда, узнав об этом, покритиковал монаха, сказав, что у брахмана был шанс стать "благородной личностью", если бы монах научил его чему-то из развития мудрости (возможно, обусловленному возникновению). К сожалению, не помню название или номер сутты.

----------

Марина В (04.07.2010)

----------


## Zom

Вот она:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....097.than.html

----------

Аминадав (30.11.2009), Марина В (04.07.2010)

----------


## Raudex

2Zom
В карания-метта-сутте есть 2 места где намёк на Ниббану
в первой строке Santaṃ - calmed, tranquil, peaceful, pure, peace, bliss, nibbana -"покой" синоним Ниббаны,
в посдедней Na hi jātu gabbhaseyya - "ни в коем случае не окажется в утробе"

хотя можно

----------

Аминадав (08.12.2009)

----------


## Zom

> В карания-метта-сутте есть 2 места где намёк на Ниббану
> в первой строке Santaṃ - calmed, tranquil, peaceful, pure, peace, bliss, nibbana -"покой" синоним Ниббаны,
> в посдедней Na hi jātu gabbhaseyya - "ни в коем случае не окажется в утробе"


Надо смотреть Комментарии.

А вообще это я всё к тому, что, например, неимоверно развитая метта может быть и у представителей других религий.
Но поскольку мудрости нет, то освобождение для них невозможно. Поэтому метта сама по себе не ведёт к ниббане.

----------

Pema Sonam (08.12.2009), Читтадхаммо (08.12.2009)

----------


## AlexТ

Чтобы развить метту, надо убрать все препятствия к ней. Корни злости возникают от неведения (_аvijjā_)  всего вреда злости. Развивая мудрость (_vijjā_), можно вырвать корни и причины злости, таким образом метта сама вырастит а злость сама згинет. 

IMHO.

----------


## Zom

Ну вообщем-то да, точнее не сама вырастет, а гораздо проще её в данном случае можно будет развить, поскольку антипод метты будет ослаблен. Но вообще вопрос интересный, обладает ли архат сильно развитой меттой в обязательном порядке или же нет.

Если проводить аналогию со сверхспособностями, то не факт, потому что бывают архаты без сверхспособностей (но, наверное, могли бы их при желании развить). И то же быть может касается и метты. 

Тут интересен случай с Дост. Моггалланой - а именно - его смерть, когда его забили дубинами. Возможно, у него не было чрезмерно развитой метты, а потому отголосок его прошлой каммы (он вроде бы хотел убить слепых родителей в каком-то рождении) был настолько силён (даже с учётом архатства). А в случае с Буддой, опять таки если не запамятовал, была иная ситуация - он ощутил лишь головную боль в качестве результата от убийства женщины-аскета в каком-то из прошлых рождений. Возможно такой мизерный результат был из-за развитой метты Будды. В суттах сказано, что именно метта  помогает сильно уменьшить влияние негативной каммы. Но эти вот расклады с просветлёнными личностями - это просто моё предположение, не знаю так ли оно на самом деле.

----------


## AlexТ

> Ну вообщем-то да, точнее не сама вырастет, а гораздо проще её в данном случае можно будет развить, поскольку антипод метты будет ослаблен. Но вообще вопрос интересный, обладает ли архат сильно развитой меттой в обязательном порядке или же нет.
> 
> Если проводить аналогию со сверхспособностями, то не факт, потому что бывают архаты без сверхспособностей (но, наверное, могли бы их при желании развить). И то же быть может касается и метты.


Насколько я понимаю,  есть  3 неблагих  и 3 благих корня.

moha, dosa, lobha  и amoha, adosa, alobha.

Metta это  adosa, oдин из благих корней которые присутствуют у ВСЕХ архатов. Все архаты имеют 3 благих корня (включая adosa = metta).


А сверх способности типа левитации не являются сами по себе этическими корнями. Так что они не обязательны быть у Архата. Даже некоторые не Буддисты могли развить сверх способности.


Насчет МахаМоггаланы: В дальний прошлой жизни он совершил очень грубое преступление. Ни какая метта, от того не спасла бы.
To что с ним случилось было результатом &#224;nantarika-kamma

IMHO.

----------

Доржик (09.12.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Metta это adosa, oдин из благих корней которые присутствуют у ВСЕХ архатов


Никогда не встречал подобного утверждения. Можете привести источники?




> Насчет МахаМоггаланы: В дальний прошлой жизни он совершил очень грубое преступление. Ни какая метта, от того не спасла бы.
> To что с ним случилось было результатом &#224;nantarika-kamma


Может да. А может и нет.

----------


## Raudex

> Никогда не встречал подобного утверждения. Можете привести источники?


Тоже не смогу привести источники, но именно так, не далее как в воскресенье в ответ на мой вопрос, сказал Рупасири, что метта это  "отсутсвие каких либо раздражжений", то-есть адоса, а также много говорил о мирском и сверхмирском понимании метты, как я понял на локуттара уровне разницы между брахмавихарами как бы и нет.

----------

Pema Sonam (09.12.2009)

----------


## Zom

Хм.. интересно - а если например взять левого человека с улицы. Ну вот нет у меня к нему ни малейшего раздражения, но и доброжелательности (т.е. желания ему добра), например, тоже нет. То есть выходит, что раздражение к нему всё-таки присутствует, если нет доброжелательности? -)

----------


## AlexТ

> Никогда не встречал подобного утверждения. Можете привести источники?


В Абхидхамме Сангахе в разделе об cetasika

adosa включает в себя метту.

----------

Zom (09.12.2009)

----------


## Zom

Да, действительно так. И всё-таки что насчёт нейтрального отношения к людям. Выходит что тут наличествует либо доса, либо метта - одно из двух? Или быть может не всегда эти дхаммы наличествуют в сознании?

----------


## AlexТ

> Да, действительно так. И всё-таки что насчёт нейтрального отношения к людям. Выходит что тут наличествует либо доса, либо метта - одно из двух? Или быть может не всегда эти дхаммы наличествуют в сознании?



Есть или dosa или adosa. Так же может быть lobhamulacitta. Можно желать и быть привязаным к кому то.  Я подозреваю что мирская любовь это lobhamulacitta то есть akusala. 

Есть еще 18 ahetuka citta, читты без корня. Но насколько я понимаю, они слабые и результат а не камическое действие.

18 = 7 + 8 + 3
7 akusalavipaka ahetuka cittani
8 kusalavipaka ahetuka cittani
3 ahetuka kiriya cittani



Я считаю что можно обращаться  или умело или неумело. Третьего не дано. В принцепе человек может быть настолько moha что у него нету сильного отношения (dosa или adosa). Но само качество заблуждения это akusala.

kusala качества (adosa, alobha, amoha)
akusala  качества  (dosa, lobha, moha)

----------


## Аминадав

Здравый смысл подсказывает, что можно незлобно относиться к существам, например, с упеккха.

Кстати, отношение к прохожим может оказаться не равнодушным. По-моему, как правило, восприятие даже незнакомого человека вызывает какое-то чувство (и его можно заметить в теле или воспринять как отношение к этому человеку). Наверное, чувства возникают в первую очередь потому, что незнакомцы ассоциируются с похожими людьми.

----------

Raudex (10.12.2009)

----------


## AlexТ

> Здравый смысл подсказывает, что можно незлобно относиться к существам, например, с упеккха.


Упеккха (или похожие качества)  может быть  kusala  может быть akusala. Upekkha  как то что связано с lobha  или с moha.

читта #5-8  в akusalacittani  lobhamulacittani
Также читта 11-12  (mohamulacitta)  имеют upekkha.

To есть опять мы имеем дихономию "_умело - не умело_".

----------


## Zom

Мда, вот где не хватает комплексного буддийского образования (абхидхаммического).

Хотя с точки зрения практики я вот наблюдаю, что может быть определенного уровня доса, может быть нейтральное отношение, может быть немного дружелюбное, может быть достаточно дружелюбное, выраженное в благоприятной (хорошо ощущаемой) эмоции, которая однако не связана никак с лобхой.

Практически можно предположить, что всегда наличествует либо доса, либо адоса - и вопрос лишь в интенсивности. То есть, например, нейтральное ощущение является крайне НЕ-интенсивной меттой. Или (аналогично не интенсивной) досой. И поскольку интенсивность очень-очень слабая, то распознать раздражительность или дружелюбие крайне не просто - а потому кажется что ощущение "нейтральное".

С другой стороны - если архат обладает только адосой (и значит меттой), то у него должна быть (в каждый момент времени) неимоверно огромная метта - мегаинтенсивная. Однако такая интенсивная метта должна моментально приводить в состояние метта-джханы, а это не так, поскольку архат может входить в джхану, а может не входить - т.е. находиться в обычном не-джхановом состоянии сознания.

----------


## AlexТ

> Хотя с точки зрения практики я вот наблюдаю, что может быть определенного уровня доса, может быть нейтральное отношение, может быть немного дружелюбное, может быть достаточно дружелюбное, выраженное в благоприятной (хорошо ощущаемой) эмоции, которая однако не связана никак с лобхой.



Нейтральное чувство может быть изза того что не видны достаточно четко хорошие или плохие стороны того человека или той ситуации.  
То есть из-за незнания  отсутствует сильная реакция.






> С другой стороны - если архат обладает только адосой (и значит меттой), то у него должна быть (в каждый момент времени) неимоверно огромная метта - мегаинтенсивная. Однако такая интенсивная метта должна моментально приводить в состояние метта-джханы, а это не так, поскольку архат может входить в джхану, а может не входить - т.е. находиться в обычном не-джхановом состоянии сознания.


Для вхождения в джхану нужны и другие качества.

----------


## Zom

> Для вхождения в джхану нужны и другие качества.


Ну в принципе да, возможно так, что мощная метта присутствует у архата, но он не использует её для сосредоточения. 

Хотя вот есть в суттах описания, когда архат не очень-то "благосклонно" относился к другим. Например в Кассапа сутте (Удана 3.7):
http://dhammatimes.blogspot.com/2008...bout-maha.html

Тут в каком-то смысле Маха Кассапа "поругал" царя дэвов. Разумеется, будучи архатом, он не мог сделать этого из-за раздражительности - однако не факт, что имея дело с дэвом, Кассапа был переполнен интенсивной меттой -)

----------


## AlexТ

У архатов нету akusala cittа. Так что dosa и быть не может...  


У них позитивные sobhana vipāka и kiriya состояния ума.





> Практически можно предположить, что всегда наличествует либо доса, либо адоса - и вопрос лишь в интенсивности. То есть, например, нейтральное ощущение является крайне НЕ-интенсивной меттой. Или (аналогично не интенсивной) досой. И поскольку интенсивность очень-очень слабая, то распознать раздражительность или дружелюбие крайне не просто - а потому кажется что ощущение "нейтральное".


Согласен.  Иногда слабая метта или слабая доса может ощущатся почти одинаково. 


Насчет архатов то у них результативные и фунциональные состояния ума. А результат (у некоторых Архатов)  может не быть таким интенсивным как У Будды.

----------


## Raudex

2Zom
если согласиться что на локутара уровне уже нет разницы между меттой и упекхой, то пример с прохожим как раз логичен. И верно - метта арьи велика, быть может и безгарнична и распространена на всех, а значит по сути налицо равностность, в его глазах все равны, никто не выделен в приоритетные объекты для проявления чуйств.

с другой стороны на мирском уровне брахмавихары в том своём как раз простом смысле вполне уместны и необходимы, хотя конечно будут видны гулубинные противоречия, как то примерно о чём я говорил несколькими страницами ранее, к кому то метта будет сильнее к комуто слабее, каруна будет вызывать тоску, а мудита нездоровый ажиотаж)))

----------


## Raudex

> Для вхождения в джхану нужны и другие качества.


в том числе и желание самого практикующего)))

----------


## AlexТ

Несколько интересных фактов согласно Абхидхамме:

радостное чувство может быть с неумелым, lobha умом.
lobhamūlacitta

Упеккха может быть с неумелым умом  (lobha и moha)
lobhamūlacitta или mohamūlacitta

Умелые качества всегда ощущаются как радостное или спокойное чувство.

Так что надо быть очень осторожным чтобы не перепутать одно с другим (приятные ощущения базирующиеся на неумелых качеств и приятные чувства базирующиеся на умелых качествах).

Хорошие пожелания другим может быть привязаностью, а не меттой. 


Спокойствие, нейтральность или равнодушие (Upekkhā)  может быть просто сильным заблуждением.

Upekkhāsahagataṃ vicikicchāsampayuttamekaṃ, upekkhāsahagataṃ uddhaccasampayuttamekanti imāni dvepi momūhacittāni nāma

----------

Alexeiy (10.12.2009), Dr Chomsky (04.02.2010), Raudex (10.12.2009), Zom (10.12.2009), Аминадав (10.12.2009), Марина В (04.07.2010)

----------


## AlexТ

> в том числе и желание самого практикующего)))





> Для вхождения в джхану нужны и другие качества.


Да.  Chanda, viriya, adhimokkho, например.  Эти качества pakiṇṇaka, (иногда встречающиеся) и а&#241;&#241;āsamāna cetasika этически изменчивы качества ума. Они могут быть как негативными так и позитивными  в зависимости от ситуации.

Но эти pakiṇṇaka cetasika должны различатся от lobhamūlacitta (хотя они и могут возникнуть из них).

----------


## Zom

Вот судя по этой таблице: 
http://palikanon.com/english/wtb/table2.htm

Может быть нейтральное отношение к человеку, поскольку dosa или adosa не всегда наличествуют в уме. Т.е. они могут появиться при имении дела с каким-либо человеком, но могут и не появиться - тогда отношение к нему будет нейтральным.

----------


## AlexТ

> Вот судя по этой таблице: 
> http://palikanon.com/english/wtb/table2.htm
> 
> Может быть нейтральное отношение к человеку, поскольку dosa или adosa не всегда наличествуют в уме. Т.е. они могут появиться при имении дела с каким-либо человеком, но могут и не появиться - тогда отношение к нему будет нейтральным.



Спасибо за таблицу.

Taм два варианта 


25 Lofty, pure (sobhana) (a) primary (in every lofty consciousness)
или
14 Unwholesome (akusala)
(a) 4 primary (in every unwholesome consciousness)



То есть человек имеет или adosa+24 добрых унивесальных качеств, или 
 Delusion (moha) , Lack of moral shame (ahirika),  Lack of moral dread (anottappa) , Restlessness (uddhacca) и иногда 4 Hate rooted: .


То есть или adosa, или моha или моha + dosa.

----------


## Zom

Т.е. выходит что например если есть умелое сознание, то в нем наличествует одновременно 25 качеств (во главе например с адосой)?

Но в целом по теме, видимо может быть так, что отношение к человеку нейтральное - без неумелого или умелого сознания. 

например есть только это и всё:

Consciousness-impression (phassa) 
Volition (cetanā) 
(mental) vitality (jīvita) 
One-pointedness (samādhi) 
Attention (manasikāra) 
thought-conception (vitakka) 
discursive thinking (vicāra)

Если проще - обращаешь внимание на человека, можешь даже ему что-то сказать (витака-вичара), но при этом других факторов ума (например 25 умелых) не будет.

----------


## AlexТ

> Т.е. выходит что например если есть умелое сознание, то в нем наличествует одновременно 25 качеств (во главе например с адосой)?


В момент умелого сознания для мирян или sekha присутствует 

7 sabbacitta  + 19 Lofty, pure (sobhana)





> Но в целом по теме, видимо может быть так, что отношение к человеку нейтральное - без неумелого или умелого сознания. 
> умелых) не будет.



Или 7 sabbacitta +  4 universal akusala
Или 7 sabbacitta +  4 universal akusala + некоторые из вторичных akusala качеств. 

Или  7 sabbacitta + 19 Lofty, pure (sobhana)

Странно, но в Дхаммасангани по другому...

Дхаммасангани
Во время умелого сознания (kusalaṃ cittaṃ), с мудростью (&#241;āṇasampayuttaṃ), с приятыми ощущениями (somanassasahagataṃ) и связаного с чувственой сверой (kāmāvacaraṃ) эти факторы присутствуют:




> PTS 9
> 1. Katame dhammā kusalā? Yasmiṃ samaye kāmāvacaraṃ kusalaṃ cittaṃ uppannaṃ hoti somanassasahagataṃ &#241;āṇasampayuttaṃ rūpārammaṇaṃ vā saddārammaṇaṃ vā gandhārammaṇaṃ vā rasārammaṇaṃ vā phoṭṭhabbārammaṇaṃ vā dhammārammaṇaṃ vā yaṃ yaṃ vā panārabbha,
> phasso hoti, vedanā hoti, sa&#241;&#241;ā hoti, cetanā hoti, cittaṃ hoti, vitakko hoti, vicāro hoti, pīti hoti, sukhaṃ hoti, cittassekaggatā hoti, saddhindriyaṃ hoti, vīriyindriyaṃ [viriyindriyaṃ (sī. syā.)] hoti, satindriyaṃ hoti, samādhindriyaṃ hoti, pa&#241;&#241;indriyaṃ hoti, manindriyaṃ hoti, somanassindriyaṃ hoti, jīvitindriyaṃ hoti, sammādiṭṭhi hoti, sammāsaṅkappo hoti, sammāvāyāmo hoti, sammāsati hoti, sammāsamādhi hoti, saddhābalaṃ hoti, vīriyabalaṃ [viriyabalaṃ (sī. syā.)] hoti, satibalaṃ hoti, samādhibalaṃ hoti, pa&#241;&#241;ābalaṃ hoti, hiribalaṃ hoti, ottappabalaṃ hoti, alobho hoti, *adoso* hoti, amoho hoti, anabhijjhā hoti, abyāpādo hoti, sammādiṭṭhi hoti, hirī hoti, ottappaṃ hoti, kāyapassaddhi [kāyappassaddhi (syā.)] hoti, cittapassaddhi [cittappassaddhi (syā.)] hoti, kāyalahutā hoti, cittalahutā hoti, kāyamudutā hoti, cittamudutā hoti, kāyakamma&#241;&#241;atā hoti, cittakamma&#241;&#241;atā hoti, kāyapāgu&#241;&#241;atā hoti, cittapāgu&#241;&#241;atā hoti, kāyujukatā [kāyujjukatā (sī. ka.)] hoti, cittujukatā [cittujjukatā (sī. ka.)] hoti, sati hoti, sampaja&#241;&#241;aṃ hoti, samatho hoti, vipassanā hoti, paggāho hoti, avikkhepo hoti; ye vā pana tasmiṃ samaye a&#241;&#241;epi atthi paṭiccasamuppannā arūpino dhammā – ime dhammā kusalā.







> PTS 25 
> 365. Katame dhammā akusalā? Yasmiṃ samaye akusalaṃ cittaṃ uppannaṃ hoti somanassasahagataṃ diṭṭhigatasampayuttaṃ rūpārammaṇaṃ vā saddārammaṇaṃ vā gandhārammaṇaṃ vā rasārammaṇaṃ vā phoṭṭhabbārammaṇaṃ vā dhammārammaṇaṃ vā yaṃ yaṃ vā panārabbha, tasmiṃ samaye phasso hoti, vedanā hoti, sa&#241;&#241;ā hoti, cetanā hoti, cittaṃ hoti, vitakko hoti, vicāro hoti, pīti hoti, sukhaṃ hoti, cittassekaggatā hoti, vīriyindriyaṃ hoti, samādhindriyaṃ hoti, manindriyaṃ hoti, somanassindriyaṃ hoti, jīvitindriyaṃ hoti, micchādiṭṭhi hoti, micchāsaṅkappo hoti, micchāvāyāmo hoti, micchāsamādhi hoti, vīriyabalaṃ hoti, samādhibalaṃ hoti, ahirikabalaṃ hoti, anottappabalaṃ hoti, lobho hoti, moho hoti, abhijjhā hoti, micchādiṭṭhi hoti, ahirikaṃ hoti, anottappaṃ hoti, samatho hoti, paggāho hoti, avikkhepo hoti; ye vā pana tasmiṃ samaye a&#241;&#241;epi atthi paṭiccasamuppannā arūpino dhammā – ime dhammā akusalā.
> 
> PTS 83
> С неумелым умом (akusalaṃ cittaṃ), сопроваждаемым с неприятными ощущениями (paṭighasampayuttaṃ)...
> 
> 413. Katame dhammā akusalā? Yasmiṃ samaye akusalaṃ cittaṃ uppannaṃ hoti domanassasahagataṃ paṭighasampayuttaṃ rūpārammaṇaṃ vā saddārammaṇaṃ vā gandhārammaṇaṃ vā rasārammaṇaṃ vā phoṭṭhabbārammaṇaṃ vā dhammārammaṇaṃ vā yaṃ yaṃ vā panārabbha, tasmiṃ samaye phasso hoti, vedanā hoti, sa&#241;&#241;ā hoti, cetanā hoti, cittaṃ hoti, vitakko hoti, vicāro hoti, dukkhaṃ hoti, cittassekaggatā hoti, vīriyindriyaṃ hoti, samādhindriyaṃ hoti, manindriyaṃ hoti, domanassindriyaṃ hoti, jīvitindriyaṃ hoti, micchāsaṅkappo hoti, micchāvāyāmo hoti, micchāsamādhi hoti, vīriyabalaṃ hoti, samādhibalaṃ hoti, ahirikabalaṃ hoti, anottappabalaṃ hoti, *doso hoti*, moho hoti, byāpādo hoti, ahirikaṃ hoti, anottappaṃ hoti, samatho hoti, paggāho hoti, avikkhepo hoti; ye vā pana tasmiṃ samaye a&#241;&#241;epi atthi paṭiccasamuppannā arūpino dhammā – ime dhammā akusalā.


Я запутался...

----------


## Zom

> Или 7 sabbacitta + 4 universal akusala
> Или 7 sabbacitta + 4 universal akusala + некоторые из вторичных akusala качеств. 
> 
> Или 7 sabbacitta + 19 Lofty, pure (sobhana)
> 
> Странно, но в Дхаммасангани по другому...


Что по-другому?

----------


## AlexТ

> Что по-другому?


*Дхаммасангани говорит что во время:* 

kāmāvacaraṃ + kusalaṃ cittaṃ + somanassasahagataṃ + &#241;āṇasampayuttaṃ 56 качеств + arūpino dhammā ?
kāmāvacaraṃ + kusalaṃ cittaṃ + somanassasahagataṃ + &#241;āṇavippayuttaṃ  49 качеств + arūpino dhammā?
kāmāvacaraṃ +  kusalaṃ cittaṃ + upekkhāsahagataṃ + &#241;āṇasampayuttaṃ  = 55  качеств + arūpino dhammā?
kāmāvacaraṃ + kusalaṃ cittaṃ + upekkhāsahagataṃ + &#241;āṇavippayuttaṃ = 48  качеств + arūpino dhammā?
akusalaṃ cittaṃ +  somanassasahagataṃ + diṭṭhigatasampayuttaṃ = 32  качеств + arūpino dhammā?
akusalaṃ cittaṃ +  somanassasahagataṃ + diṭṭhigatavippayuttaṃ = 30 качеств + arūpino dhammā?
akusalaṃ cittaṃ +  upekkhāsahagataṃ + diṭṭhigatasampayuttaṃ = 31 качеств + arūpino dhammā?
akusalaṃ cittaṃ +  upekkhāsahagataṃ + diṭṭhigatavippayuttaṃ  = 29  качеств + arūpino dhammā?
akusalaṃ cittaṃ + upekkhāsahagataṃ + vicikicchāsampayuttaṃ = 23 качеств + arūpino dhammā?
akusalaṃ cittaṃ + domanassasahagataṃ + paṭighasampayuttaṃ = 29  качеств + arūpino dhammā?





> *kāmāvacaraṃ + kusalaṃ cittaṃ + somanassasahagataṃ + &#241;āṇasampayuttaṃ*
> phasso, vedanā, sa&#241;&#241;ā, cetanā, cittaṃ, vitakko, vicāro, pīti, sukhaṃ, cittassekaggatā, saddhindriyaṃ, vīriyindriyaṃ , satindriyaṃ, samādhindriyaṃ, pa&#241;&#241;indriyaṃ, manindriyaṃ, somanassindriyaṃ, jīvitindriyaṃ, sammādiṭṭhi, sammāsaṅkappo, sammāvāyāmo, sammāsati, sammāsamādhi, saddhābalaṃ, vīriyabalaṃ , satibalaṃ, samādhibalaṃ, pa&#241;&#241;ābalaṃ, hiribalaṃ, ottappabalaṃ, alobho, adoso, amoho, anabhijjhā, abyāpādo, sammādiṭṭhi, hirī, ottappaṃ, kāyapassaddhi , cittapassaddhi , kāyalahutā, cittalahutā, kāyamudutā, cittamudutā, kāyakamma&#241;&#241;atā, cittakamma&#241;&#241;atā, kāyapāgu&#241;&#241;atā, cittapāgu&#241;&#241;atā, kāyujukatā , cittujukatā , sati, sampaja&#241;&#241;aṃ, samatho, vipassanā, paggāho, avikkhepo + любые другие безтелесные факторы которые могут быть
> 
> 
> *kāmāvacaraṃ + kusalaṃ cittaṃ + somanassasahagataṃ + &#241;āṇavippayuttaṃ* 
> phasso, vedanā, sa&#241;&#241;ā, cetanā, cittaṃ, vitakko, vicāro, pīti, sukhaṃ, cittassekaggatā, saddhindriyaṃ, vīriyindriyaṃ, satindriyaṃ, samādhindriyaṃ, manindriyaṃ, somanassindriyaṃ, jīvitindriyaṃ, sammāsaṅkappo, sammāvāyāmo, sammāsati, sammāsamādhi, saddhābalaṃ, vīriyabalaṃ, satibalaṃ, samādhibalaṃ, hiribalaṃ, ottappabalaṃ, alobho, adoso, anabhijjhā, abyāpādo, hirī, ottappaṃ, kāyapassaddhi, cittapassaddhi, kāyalahutā, cittalahutā, kāyamudutā, cittamudutā, kāyakamma&#241;&#241;atā, cittakamma&#241;&#241;atā, kāyapāgu&#241;&#241;atā, cittapāgu&#241;&#241;atā, kāyujukatā, cittujukatā, sati, samatho, paggāho, avikkhepo  + любые другие безтелесные факторы которые могут быть
> 
> *kāmāvacaraṃ kusalaṃ cittaṃ + upekkhāsahagataṃ + &#241;āṇasampayuttaṃ* 
> phasso, vedanā, sa&#241;&#241;ā, cetanā, cittaṃ, vitakko, vicāro, upekkhā, cittassekaggatā, saddhindriyaṃ, vīriyindriyaṃ, satindriyaṃ, samādhindriyaṃ, pa&#241;&#241;indriyaṃ, manindriyaṃ, upekkhindriyaṃ, jīvitindriyaṃ, sammādiṭṭhi, sammāsaṅkappo, sammāvāyāmo, sammāsati, sammāsamādhi, saddhābalaṃ, vīriyabalaṃ, satibalaṃ, samādhibalaṃ, pa&#241;&#241;ābalaṃ, hiribalaṃ, ottappabalaṃ, alobho, adoso, amoho, anabhijjhā, abyāpādo, sammādiṭṭhi, hirī, ottappaṃ, kāyapassaddhi, cittapassaddhi, kāyalahutā, cittalahutā, kāyamudutā, cittamudutā, kāyakamma&#241;&#241;atā, cittakamma&#241;&#241;atā kāyapāgu&#241;&#241;atā, cittapāgu&#241;&#241;atā, kāyujukatā, cittujukatā, sati, sampaja&#241;&#241;aṃ, samatho, vipassanā, paggāho, avikkhepo; + любые другие безтелесные факторы которые могут быть
> ...

----------


## Kim K

Добрый день, форумчане!

Мне показалось уместным создать тему, в которой можно было бы делиться ссылками на советы реализованных практиков по Метте, и делиться своим опытом следования данным советам.

Как свой небольшой взнос в становление данной темы, хочу дать несколько ссылок на Talks Бханте Вималарамси. Его пояснения по Метте очень помогли мне.

*На Ютубе*

Bh.V.: *What is Depression*


*Lovingkindness Instructions* by Bhante Vimalaramsi

Bh.V.: *General bases* of Metta-Meditation

Так же ссылка на его сайт:
http://dhammasukha.org
где можно скачать Talks в т.ч. и по Метте Из приведенных там Талкс пока для меня сильно выделяется http://dhammasukha.org/Study/Talks/a...AILY-FEB03.mp3 с рассказом про его друга, больного раком.

Так же на ДхармаСид достойная подборка
http://www.dharmaseed.org/talks/?q=Metta&sort=rec_date

Этот Талк помог в ongoing presence 
http://www.dharmaseed.org/teacher/175/talk/1914/

Всем, кто имеет подобные ссылки на видео/аудио по Метте, которое помогло им, большая ПРОСЬБА писать сюда, возможно с комментариями))

хорошей Метта Бхаваны!

----------

Ануруддха (21.05.2010), Марина В (04.07.2010)

----------


## Zom

Тут, кстати, есть уже схожая тема - http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=13652

А вообще руководство почтенного Вималарамси мне тоже понравилось. Хотя его чрезмерная критика классической тхеравады не понравилась.

----------


## Kim K

а, да, я искал по "Метта")) надо было по "Метт")))
думаю, эту тему можно удалить, ссылки с первого поста я вкину в ту тему, что уже развилась

----------


## Kim K

Ха-ха)))) меня туда не пускает отвечать))
Zom, выложите пож. ссылки с первого поста в ту тему, ок?




> А вообще руководство почтенного Вималарамси мне тоже понравилось.


 У него как реализация Метты мне видится. По крайней мере он говорит так, что начинаешь понимать) Так бывало у меня с другими людьми, когда они реализовали то, о чем говорили, то слушаешь и как перенимаешь, пропитываешься. То Метта у Вималарамси это как поток тепла, я когда слушал его Талки, то было несколько инсайтов, которые мне раньше не давали увидеть себя, то после Вималарамси стало как понимание как ступить на дорогу ногой, где раньше только интеллектом был.
У него еще 6R считаю серьезным шагом, особенно relax/resmile. О Recognize Release Return Redo все говорят, но два вышеуказанных вижу по своей практике очень важными. 
Особенно когда улыбаешься с измученным лицом -- это еще то зрелище, хаха))) комизм неплохо вырубает из вовлеченности

----------


## Raudex

Перенёс по просьбе



> Добрый день, форумчане!
> 
> Мне показалось уместным создать тему, в которой можно было бы делиться ссылками на советы реализованных практиков по Метте, и делиться своим опытом следования данным советам.
> 
> Как свой небольшой взнос в становление данной темы, хочу дать несколько ссылок на Talks Бханте Вималарамси. Его пояснения по Метте очень помогли мне.
> 
> *На Ютубе*
> 
> Bh.V.: *What is Depression*
> ...

----------


## Raudex

> Zom, выложите пож. ссылки с первого поста в ту тему, ок?


переложил

----------

